# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  السونار في المانع

## عاشقة الرضا

مين جربت السونار في المانع
الاشعة لكشف نو ع الجنين
مين قالو لها ولد وطلع بنت  او العكس اصل قالو لي ولد وانا مو معترضة بس احساس قوي يقولي بنت لان ودي بنوتة وهل يخطى السونار

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـآء الخير ،.*
*بـ النسبة لـ أستفسآركِ عزيزتي ،.*
*فدعيني أقول لكِ أن السونآر قآبل لـ الخطأ ،.*
*لأن بعض وضيعآت الأجنهـ تعآرض ظهور النتآئج بـ الشكل الصحيح ،.*
*لكنها قد تصيب أيضاً ،.*
*أمآ بـ النسبة لـ سونآر المآنع أو غيرهـ ،.*
*فـ النتآئج عند الجميع سـ تكون قابلهـ لـ الخطأ و الصوآب أيضاً ،.*
*و يعتمد ذآلك كمآ أسلفت لكِ على وضعية الجنين أولاً ،.*
*و أجتهآد الطبيب ثانياً ،.*
*أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتكِ ،.* 
*دعآئي أن تتسهل أموركِ ،.*
*للدموع إحسآس ،.*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مرحبا* 


*مثل ماقالت للدموع الغلا السونار يحتاج الى وضعية الجنين ودقة الدكتور* 

*وبعد من المفروض علشان تعرفي نوعية الجنين تكون بالاشهر الوسط مابين  4 و 6*

*لأن بعدين يضيق الرحم على الجنين ويصعب التحديد* 

*بعد اقول لك نصيحه خخخ اذا رحتي تأخذي السونار اكلي شيء حلو مثل جالكسي سنيكرس* 

*<<كأنها بتسوي دعايه خخ*

*او فيمتو المهم شيء حلو* 

*لانه يخلي الجنين يتحرك كثير ويبان* 

*والسونار معرض للخطأ والصواب* 

*انا بالشهر الخامس قالت لي ولد وبالشهر السابع قالت لي بنت ورجعت بالثامن تأكد لي على الولد* 

*<<خخخ حتى زوجي عصب في الدكتوره قال لايكون فيها توأم* 

*وجبت ولد الحمدلله اهم شيء الخلقه التامه* 


*ربي يسهل ولادتك ويقومك انتي والمولود  بالسلامه*

----------


## عاشقة الرضا

شكرا لكم اخواتي ومن رد علي الله يوفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة
واب بعد من جرب السونار في المانع او تجاربكم من اخطاء السونار

----------


## جـــــــــوري

هلا غناتي 
في اي مستشفى تحصل مثل هالاخطاء 
وانتي تحسي انها بنوته لان ودك في بنوته 
ان كنت مثلك اول حمل لي مع اني مااسويت سونار 
بس جهزت لبنوته لان ودي في بنوته 
بس بعدين جبت ولد الله يخليه 
وحمااتي سوت السونار واايد بحكم ان زوجها دكتور
ومو في مستشقى واحد لا كذا مستشفى وكل مرره يقولوا ليها ولد
وجهزت لولد 
وبعدها جابت بنت 
اهم شي سلامتك وسلامة المولود الله يسهل عليك بوقتك
تحياااتي..

----------


## عاشقة الرضا

شكرا لك اخت جوري وان شاء الله اكون مثل حماتش يارب بحق الامام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بوفاته هذه الليلة

----------


## علي pt

أختي الكريمة عاشقة الرضا ،،
لا أعتقد الموضوع يحتاج لهذه الدرجة من الالحاح ~ إن صح التعبير ~ 

فالولد و البنت هبة من الله >> وإن شاء الله تتيسر ولادتك وتقر عينك بمولودك ..

هذا ما أردت قوله ~ وأتمنى أن لا أكون قد أخطأت ،،

ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته
وتقبلو تحيات >> 
أخوكم علي

----------


## عاشقة الرضا

بصراحة اخ علي انت وش دخلك بمواضيع النسوان 
معليش لانك قهرتني
انا لااعترض على نعم الله وانما اتمنى البنت

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*رج ـآءً لـ يبقى أسآس تـ ع ـآملنآ مـ ع بـ ع ـضنآ ،.*
*الود و الأح ـترآم ،.*
*و لـ نبتـ ع ـد ع ـن التطآول و التقليل من شأن بـ ع ـضنآ البـ ع ـض ،.*

*أتمنى أن لآ أُضطر لـ إقفآل الموضوع ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## ابوعليان

السنار قد يخطي في عدد الأطفال 

كان لي شخص يأتيه بنات وهو على قد حاله ماديا 

وعند قرب الولادة يسألني عن ظواهر حمل الذكور 

فكانت كثيرا مقاربه لذكور رغم البرنامج والسنار

المهم فرح كثرا لان الطبيب لا يجيبه بما في أحشاء

زوجته وأخد لوازم الطفل  الذكر طبعا

وعند الولادة  تفاجأ بزوج من الاناث تخرج للنور

وحين ما قال لي كان متضايق ليس على الاناث 

ولكن أولا نفسه بولد وقد أخد لوازمه

والثانيه كانوا توأم وهوكما ذكرت على قد حاله 

ونصدم للحقيقه التي رآها من السونار التي

صدمته فقد نسفت ميزانيته نسف

----------


## علي pt

> بصراحة اخ علي انت وش دخلك بمواضيع النسوان 
> معليش لانك قهرتني
> انا لااعترض على نعم الله وانما اتمنى البنت



أعتذر أختي عاشقة الرضا وبشدة ..

والله يرزقك ماتتمنين ويسر عليكم ولادتكم بحق من هم النور على النور ~

أكرر اعتذاري لردي السابق
وتقبلو وافر تحيات
أخوكم علي

----------

